

Frantic video shows Israel's Iron Dome intercepting 15 rockets at once - elie_CH
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/frantic-video-shows-the-iron-dome-intercepting-15-rocke-1627256058?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

======
markitexture
That's pretty darn cool--even cooler: no fracking rockets!

